

Ask HN: Places to work in LA (Los Angeles) - ga0bi

Relocating to San Fernando Valley next week! Any suggestions for workplaces around LA? Bonus points if close to the valley.<p>(Free Wi-Fi would be ideal)
======
bredfern
Yeah I work in the Valley, not as glamorous as Silicon Beach or high paying
but normal work hours and cheaper cost of living. I don't even bother with a
car, I live by the metro orange line instead and take public transpo to go out
and walk to work to save money.

------
OldSchool
Hmm, you'll have to look into the so-called "Silicon Beach" around Venice and
Santa Monica.

As for the Valley, you might find some tech companies tucked into office space
off the 101 as it goes North toward Ventura.

Eventually you're going to want to live near work. Traffic density in LA seems
like it's following a Moore's Law style trend.

Despite the media's idea of LA, culturally, it's a lot more like NYC than
Hawaii.

